

Things I Won't Work With [Chemistry] - bmm6o
http://www.corante.com/pipeline/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/

======
shabble
No reason to think it's malicious rather than just corrupted, but trying to
open the PDF linked there in anything that uses the OSX PDF renderer is taking
down my machine by triggering the error:

    
    
        [0x0-0x29029].net.sourceforge.skim-app.skim[528]: Error (11225): Bad two dim code in JBIG2 MMR stream
    

many thousands of times per second, even after the application is force-
killed.

Be Warned! (also, if anyone has a clue how to go about debugging why this
happens, I'd love to know. It seems like a fairly major stability issue)

